# thinking of doing a nano planted tank, help needed



## WaterNymph (Nov 4, 2010)

hello! i'm considering setting up a nano planted tank, and i'm having trouble finding good articles to read. basically, i'm totally clueless. so, if anyone has any links they'd like to share, or could give me a bare-bones list of what i'd need to get start, i'd be super grateful
thx in advance


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi WaterNymph,

Welcome to APC! We have several accomplished members that do Nano aquariums, hopefully you have found the APC sub-forum on Nano Aquascapes. I'm sure that several of our members will be happy to give you some pointers to help you get started.


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi WaterNymph,

I had the same problem as you when I first started out. I read a lot, but in the end there comes a time you will just have to get started. Also be prepared to make mistakes and for disappointments. Not many have total success with their first tank.

I've learned and keep learning a lot on this forum.

First read up on water quality and the nitrogen cycle.

Try to look at as many pictures of aquascapes you can and look at the plant lists. Especially the aquascaping forum and journal sub forum are really good for this.

Try to create a list of (easy) plants you would like (and can obtain) for your tank and do some research on them. Here the plant finder is your friend. Do the same for the fish/inverts you would like. If your ready to buy them, buy a lot of them. You will be amazed to see how many plants you can fit in your tank.

Get good lighting (not to much and not to little, learn about WPG or Watts per gallon) and filtration. Try to avoid fertilizers and CO2 at first. Also get a good substrate (gravel with something underneath). Be careful with your fish load and don't overfeed.

The more you read to more questions you will have. Don't be afraid to ask them here and try to Google as much as you can.


----------



## WaterNymph (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a question about lighting--
for a sub 10 gallon tank, would two 10 watt coralife 50/50 bulbs do the trick, or would that be too little?
Also, I'm really liking the look of the Iwagumi scapes any input on the ease of creating something like that?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi WaterNymph,

What size aquarium are you considering? I use two of these over my 10 gallon, non-CO2 tank and they do well. I would consider the aquarium a low/medium light tank.

Here is a picture of the 10 gallon, it is a "grow out" / "quarantine" / Apisto tank. Please pardon the Apisto "Love Hut" in the pic....LOL!


----------



## WaterNymph (Nov 4, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi WaterNymph,
> 
> What size aquarium are you considering? I use two of these over my 10 gallon, non-CO2 tank and they do well. I would consider the aquarium a low/medium light tank.


something under 10 gallons, probably a aga 5.5g, although if i can find a ada 7.5g for a good price, that's what i'd really like.
I've found _Hemianthus callitrichoides_ and _Glossostigma elatinoides_ and really like them, would they be a smart choice for a beginner?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi WaterNymph,

I'm not sure AGA (Aqueon) currently makes a 7.5 gallon. My experience has been that the larger the aquarium, the more stable the system....of course that sort of defeats the idea of "Nano".


----------



## WaterNymph (Nov 4, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi WaterNymph,
> 
> I'm not sure AGA (Aqueon) currently makes a 7.5 gallon. My experience has been that the larger the aquarium, the more stable the system....of course that sort of defeats the idea of "Nano".


i know, i'd be doing a AGA 5.5 or a ADA 7.5
yeah, the small sizes are challenging, but i've never had anything over a 10/12 gallon, because of cost and space constraints, so i've learned to be super careful and make small changes slowly. my first reef tank was 2.5 gallons...that was a _huge_ challenge


----------



## Sherryazure (Jun 20, 2003)

Just remember "nano" is the catch all phase for small... in "my" day (1955 forward) no such word obviously... many self sustaining aquariums, fully planted, matured (now cycled and using what I learned, NEVER had a fish die or suffer while setting up a new tank! ), using natural soils from rivers (now all natural aquariums - say what!) and no big deal "back then".

So get started by starting...

Seems all is so complicated when it need not be - I grew up on Dr. Innes books (still valid today) and so much that is new now - was mentioned then (1930's forward). When ever I scout old book stores and see his out of print books - I buy them!

My suggestion - as I inform myself, is to decide on your budget, water source (high or low ph so on, why fight the trend as one says in the stock market)... and allowing for space bio type of fish or shrimps so on you have in mind.

Then pick what you can do within those facts.

I do low light, low tech for that reason - still lovely and great set ups. I find wood, rocks and create my scapes (sculpturess so do hang on back granite rock formations - easy in easy out).

Or find wood (ebay, aqubid) buy, plant moss, java fern, scape and then after a few weeks slowly add fish - patience is key to "maturing" a tank, lol. (bio bugs build up over time).

If you want a high light high tech tank then much more is involved... I am not sure why one is chosen over another as mho all is beautiful! (and I can assure you, having lived in Japan long ago, and tons of wilderness hikes when younger - nothing in nature looks like THAT, lol).

So create what you deem pleasing... again mho.



Practical fish keeping (just search and sign up) is full of "nano" set ups...one of interest is the white cloud mountain minnow bio type (well close but no cigar, lol) all sorts of possibilities.

Best S


----------



## WaterNymph (Nov 4, 2010)

my philosophy is about the same as yours Sherry-sweet and simple. If money grew on trees, I might play with some of the more expensive 'toys', but as it is...there's still plenty to do on a budget.
Ph is 6.5, Hardness is about 140.
I'm _thinking_ I'll use neon tetras, but I haven't really spent a lot of time on fish just yet.


----------



## WaterNymph (Nov 4, 2010)

In light of the 'sweat and simple' thought, will Miracle Grow organic potting soil work as a substrate?


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

WaterNymph said:


> In light of the 'sweat and simple' thought, will Miracle Grow organic potting soil work as a substrate?


I have used it and so have many others with good success. I removed a lot of the bark and soaked/dried it several times. If you are going to use soil, it may be a good idea to look into an el natural low tech wasted style tank. here is the forum for that, it is an awesome concept. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/


----------



## WaterNymph (Nov 4, 2010)

potatoes said:


> I have used it and so have many others with good success. I removed a lot of the bark and soaked/dried it several times. If you are going to use soil, it may be a good idea to look into an el natural low tech wasted style tank. here is the forum for that, it is an awesome concept. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/


_interesting_...
So, now I'm wondering, a) can I pull off a El Natural _Iwagumi_... and b) would I need a filter?!


----------

